
Google Has My Dead Grandpa’s Data and He Never Used the Internet - ohjeez
https://www.forbes.com/sites/joetoscano1/2019/09/03/google-has-my-dead-grandpas-data-and-he-never-used-the-internet/#5bd4f2df2b0c
======
darthg0d
I think this article was debunked heavily here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/czfml2/google_h...](https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/czfml2/google_has_my_dead_grandpas_data_and_he_never/eyyinb1?utm_source=share&utm_medium=web2x)

------
donatj
I would bet the farm on him having sent his grandparents packages from the
internet years ago or filled out some sort of paperwork and forgotten.

Chromes addresses aren't pulled from a magic ether, unlike most of Google's
offerings, they're exclusively things you've entered.

------
epanchin
Clicking “never save password for this site” is obviously going to store the
site somewhere, how does he think it works?

------
zxcvbn4038
This goes beyond Google. Data aggregators in general are greedy bastards and
absolutely refuse to throw anything away. All four of my grandparents have
been dead twenty-thirty years but still show up in all of the people search
sites and are known associates in my Transunion reports. Even in death you can
not escape.

------
staticautomatic
Information about one's relatives is basically a default offering by every
data broker that deals in PII. The most likely explanation is that the author
provided information about himself to a company which, in turn, supplemented
it with data about him pulled from a broker.

~~~
nemothekid
What I don't understand is why it's in his Chrome saved addresses. I checked
mine and it's - just my address and my previous address. And my linked account
is _old_ , I opened my gmail account a year after gmail became a thing.

 _Google_ for sure has more addresses about me, but they don't show up in
Chrome.

~~~
Cpoll
It's in his saved addresses because he saved them.

Any explanation involving some mysterious cross-contamination across Google's
various data repositories (as if everything is in one giant database) doesn't
pass the smell test.

------
craigsmansion
I can't wait for the GDPR--after addressing the most egregious privacy
violators, to get around to these data-wigglers:

"we are committed to protecting the personal data of our audience", _please
click the big green button to forfeit any protection of your personal data._

They know darn well that's not how the GDPR works. Either block the EU or
shape up.

